# Rehydrate !!!!!!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

That time of year in the USA - 85deg 2day - take your needs 4 water X10 and cloose 4 your V needs - out 4 a walk or in the field - have H2O for your pup !!!!!! lack of this the first 2 drop your PUP - just a heads UP !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Feed the needs all day work 1 squirt loaded paste( ELECTROLYTE) there back then hydration'

high energy and recovery formula for all hunting mates'


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Rudy - sorry - electrolytes will never replace water when they need it - in winter my pups get body temp water - in summer the same - this post was just 2 make sure when away from home - carry more water than U need - the pup needs more - what is next ????? gator aide for pups ? 4 me - just 2 old school !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Trace minerals and electrolights and water  Year 25 will recover a dog faster then all Facts

gator aids junk" 

for sheep ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As the weather heats up the condition or lack of, and the dogs weight also play a factor. I agree they need more water in the warmer weather, and in some cases ( if you over do it) may need more than water. Don't let them lay up all week in the cool AC and then play weekend warrior with them.
Mine are adults and only eat in the evenings. I would never run a dog on a full stomach, your just asking for trouble. Mine have at least 12 hours between meals and heavy exercise.
With Cash having a few bumps in the road, this will be the first time we are facing a summer with him being out of shape. Things are starting to come together, so in a week or two (fingers crossed) I look forward to running him at daybreak.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I now wear a one gallon "Camelback" backpack on all hill hikes. Bring dogs in for water about every 20 minutes. Especially after full sprints after ground squirrels. I just form a stream of water. If they are thirsty they drink. I don't let them drink too much at any one time. 

http://shop.camelbak.com/highwire-25/d/1033_c_121_cl_4041

A gallon lasts the three of us for a 2 hour hike in under 90 degree weather. If we hike during the summer, we sometimes start when it is still dark out.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000PGYDT8/ref=pe_175190_21431760_3p_M3T1_ST1_dp_1

Also just ordered a SteriPen, in case I run out on longer hikes that have streams and ponds.

_Destroys viruses, bacteria and protozoa--including Giardia and Cryptosporidium--using ultraviolet (UV) light
Takes 48 seconds to purify 16 ounces of fluid, 90 seconds for 32 ounces
Easy to use--just press a button to start and the SteriPEN shuts off when purification is complete
No pumping, no chemicals, no test strips, no timekeeping, no lubricating, and no replacement filters required
Powered by 4 AA batteries; weighs 8 ounces and measures 7.6 inches long_


RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - Rudy - RBD - all great POINTS !!!!!!! - if you go to a dog park - last place you want your pup drinking is a community water bowl - if someone told me 50yrs ago they would V selling water in plastic bottles !!!!!!!! I would Say r u nuts !!!!!!!! lol


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I use to give the dogs Pedialyte, in addition to water to recover during hunting season, and MTN Bike riding with them. We're talking hours of running here though. Mostly though I just make sure they always have access to water.

Gatorade is garbage. As a former cyclist I can tell you that gatorade, and most sports type drinks are junk. Nothing more than food coloring, HFCS, and some salt.

As an aside: We naturally know that the dogs need more water when it's hot and sticky outside, but they need it just as much when it's cold.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Gun - good POINT - in the winter I carry PIKE's water inside my coat - I never give cold water 2 pups that are hunting or just working out - at home PIKE likes a few icecubes in his water 2 play with


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I bought this for Darcy last year, she only likes drinking from running water...weird dog.  she also drinks from the running tap in the bathroom..


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

R said:


> Gun - good POINT - in the winter I carry PIKE's water inside my coat - I never give cold water 2 pups that are hunting or just working out - at home PIKE likes a few icecubes in his water 2 play with


 Glad to know that Gunnr isn't unique with the ice cube fixation. She loves them in the water bowl. 
Yeah, winter, for those of us in the northern climates, can be just a problematic as summer for our dogs. I carry a lot of water with me when we go out, no matter what time of year.


----------

